
AT&T Discussed Idea of Takeover in Time Warner Meetings - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-20/at-t-said-to-discuss-idea-of-takeover-in-time-warner-meetings
======
warrenm
TWC is already merging with Charter (interestingly, it's the _smaller_ company
(Charter) who's "buying" TWC)

So .. how would this work?

